# Latest wine staging?



## aimeec1995 (Jul 13, 2017)

The current version of wine-staging/wine on FreeBSD lacks a critical fix I need.
Is there an unofficial port of wine staging 2.12 for freebsd?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2017)

The port's version shows it's 2.12. What patch or version are you looking for?


----------



## aimeec1995 (Jul 13, 2017)

I must be missing something.
pkg upgrade does nothing and when i run "pkg install wine-staging" it just gives me 2.11.1. 
But 2.12 is the version I am after, it's supposed to contain the fix I need.


----------



## aimeec1995 (Jul 13, 2017)

Oh I see.
I updated my ports locally and I see wine-devel is at 2.12. 
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2017)

aimeec1995 said:


> pkg upgrade does nothing and when i run "pkg install wine-staging" it just gives me 2.11.1.


The default is to use the quarterly package branch. You probably want to switch to latest.

Create a file named /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf with the following content:

```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest"
}
```


----------



## aimeec1995 (Jul 13, 2017)

I did not read about such a thing on the documentation for pkg, how might I do that?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2017)

I don't have a -RELEASE version to check but it should be mentioned in /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf. Don't edit that file though, it'll get overwritten when you update the system. Instead create the file as I showed before.


----------



## aimeec1995 (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks


----------

